# Threatening Budget Cuts at Kew



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2014)

Not sure if this is the best place to post this, but the following was in the Orchid Guide Digest this morning. I think it is worthwhile to post here:

Dear OGD Readers,
The Royal Botanic Gardens, Kew is facing deep and significant cuts to funding. This will lead to major restructuring and the loss of 120 posts (this year).

If you have approached one of the accessible and always helpful scientists with a question about an identification; corresponded with the hybrid registrar, Julian Shaw, or consulted the hybrid list he maintains; asked the principal contributor to the World Checklist of Selected Families, Rafael Govaerts, to use his resources to help understand or figure out the priority of a name; or asked the Keeper of the Herbarium for information about a specimen, you know about the tremendous resources at Kew and how important they are to researchers the world over. And if you have not done any of these things, those who help you put a name on a label have done so.

An e-petition is available: http://chn.ge/1mZVnQS. By adding your signature, you can signal your support for Kew's present and future endeavors, and encourage the UK government to reconsider these and future budget cuts.


----------



## Heather (Apr 11, 2014)

Signed!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 11, 2014)

Signed too!
May be ST could make a donation?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm in too. The loss of support of pure science is a critical problem in the world today and the role that Kew plays in plant research, education, and conservation is unique in the world. In an age of privatization, some things need to remain supported by the public interest. Kew is one of those.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 11, 2014)

Signed and donated. Anyone who can't give up one orchid purchase to support this petition for Kew doesn't really deserve to see any blooms in the next 5 years.


----------



## Heather (Apr 11, 2014)

Good idea Rose!


----------



## lepetitmartien (Apr 12, 2014)

Signed and transmitted on FB and French forums

Btw in France, if the MNHN (largest herbarium in the world) is so-so (i.e. not that good), one of the botanical garden in Paris, the Serres d'Auteuil is being killed by the Tennis Roland Garros Open. Public collections and the research done there are under threat everywhere…


----------



## Secundino (Apr 13, 2014)

Done.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 13, 2014)

Over the 10,000 mark, however they have extended the limit, so spread the message.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 28, 2014)

Signed!


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 28, 2014)

signed


----------



## SlipperFan (May 28, 2014)

Thanks, everyone. Please keep passing on this link and information. I received this email from Julie Flanagan: Petition update
25 May 2014 — Thank you everyone for the amazing support. The petition has caused quite a stir - your support is definitely helping to make a difference, but we need to keep the pressure up and hit over 100k signatures! We now have a Twitter account @KewCuts and Facebook page ‘Stop Kew Cuts’ - please follow/like/share to keep informed about updates to the campaign. We have had a lot of direct interest from MPs, and fantastic cross-party support at the recent Parliamentary drop-in session. The first EDM received excellent backing and in the new Parliamentary session we are planning to lodge further EDMs for MPs to sign. MPs have been writing letters to Defra and other Ministers in support of Kew, and they told us that letters from their constituents really make them sit up and notice issues like this - please do let them know of your concerns. Please, please continue to encourage all family, friends and colleagues to sign the petition and prove how much Kew’s unique work is valued by the public.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2014)

Petition update: A few more signatures needed:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2015)

Here is the latest update. Things look better:
https://www.change.org/p/globally-i...date&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=&utm_term=


----------

